# Aufrüsten von Gamer PC - Komponentencheck



## Gareas (3. November 2016)

*Aufrüsten von Gamer PC - Komponentencheck*

Hallo Leute! 

Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr eine MSI GTX 970 zugelegt habe brennt es mir nun nach 5 Jahren doch mal wieder unter den Nägeln meinen Rechnerknecht generell etwas umzubauen. Da ich denke dass die Karte noch 1-2 Jahre durchhalten sollte bevor ich auf ein aktuelleres Modell setze  wollte ich mir nun mal den Rest meines Rechners vornehmen. Ich habe also zunächst etwas das Forum hier studiert und mir dann mal die folgenden Komponenten zusammengestellt. 

Vorab zur Info: Das 500W Netzteil welches derzeit werkelt wird wohl denke ich noch ausreichen, ersetzt werden soll Hauptsächlich der alte i5 2500K nebst den dann noch fälligen übrigen Komponenten. 

CPU: i7 6700 https://www.alternate.de/Intel/Core-i7-6700-Prozessor/html/product/1210185?
--> Das "K" Model spare ich mir mal da ich generell nicht zur Spezies der Übertakter zähle. 

CPU Kühler: https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet-/Dark-Rock-3-CPU-Kühler/html/product/1119638? 
--> Hier wäre ich für Tipps dankbar ob das Teil hier taugt oder nicht. Aber ich denke so viel falsch machen kann man da nicht??

Gehäuse: https://www.alternate.de/Fractal-Design/Define-R5-Black-Tower-Gehäuse/html/product/1158467?
--> In das Ding habe ich mich irgendwie verguckt, von daher steht das hier schon mal fest.  Auf das ganze LED-gedöhns kann ich verzichten, das Ding steht eh unterm Schreibtisch.^^

Mainboard: https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/Z170-PRO-GAMING-Mainboard/html/product/1214642?
--> Hier habe ich mal nach Preis und Anschlüssen geschaut, aber durch die ganzen Chipsätze schaue ich derzeit nicht durch. Hier herrscht also für mich *am meisten Beratungsbedarf.
*
Arbeitsspeicher: https://www.alternate.de/Corsair/DIMM-16GB-DDR4-2133-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1216650?
--> Da ich keinen Videoschnitt betreibe sondern nur Zocke sollten 16GB ausreichen??

Nun noch kurz zum Anwendungsbereich bzw. der Zukunftsplanung: Derzeit Zocke ich noch auf einem 27" Full HD Monitor und das wird auch erstmal noch so bleiben. Langfristig möchte ich dann aber auch mal auf WQHD oder ganz eventuell sogar 4K gehen, wobei letzteres ganz hinten ansteht. VR spielt für mich keine Rolle. 
Von daher sollten die Komponenten das zukünftig auch packen können. Dass die Graka da dann eventuell noch mal gewechselt werden muss wenn der neue Monitor kommt, da gehe ich mal von aus.  Wobei ich dann auch erstmal testen würde um zu schauen wie es sich dann mit der Performance verhält.

Der Shop aus dem ich die Links kopiert habe ist nur exemplarisch, ich würde die Komponenten dann beim Händler mit dem besten Preis kaufen. 

Ich Danke euch schon mal vorab fürs drüber schauen und stehe für Fragen natürlich zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

Also, ich muss Dich da ein wenig enttäuschen. Ein i7-6700 IST zwar ein Stück besser als ein i5-2500k, teils 40-50% in Games. Aber an sich würde - wenn du aktuell Probleme hast - viel eher die Grafikkarte das sein, was man mal aufrüsten könnte. Vor allem wenn du den 2500K vlt  noch was übertaktest.

Aber so oder so: an sich kannst du sogar ALLES neu leisten, wenn du da ein wenig anders kaufst:

ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 ist fast gleichschnell wie der i7-6700, kostet aber nur 255€ => 45€ gespart
passendes Sockel 1150 Board gibt es für 70-80€. 2x8GB DDR3-RAM kommen dich maximal 80€. Das sind dann fast 100€ weniger als das, was du rausgesucht hast.
Gehäuse: schönes Teil, aber mit einem Modell für vlt 70€, was auch schon viel ist, wärst du nicht schlechter bedient. Der CPU-Kühler ist auch MASSIV übertrieben, den brauchst du für "Silent Overclocking", aber nicht für einen i7 bzw Xeon bei Standardtakt. Da reicht einer für 30€. Gehäuse und Kühler also auch ca 50€ gespart.

Dann hast du schon fast 200€ gespart. Die GTX 970 verkaufen => 170-190€. Da bist du fast bei 400€ neuem Budget, und ab 400€ bekommst du eine GTX 1070, die mal eben 45% schneller als eine GTX 970. 


So oder so, selbst wenn du die GTX 970 doch behalten willst: das Xeon-Setting wäre fast identisch schnell wie das mit dem i7-6700, aber günstiger. Und wenn du den 6700 willst, weil der "neuer" ist, dann nimm wenigstens nicht so ein teures Board - das nutzt Dir nämlich nix, da kannst du irgendein B150-Board für 70-80€ nehmen, alles drüber bringt Dir keinen Vorteil, außer vlt du willst unbedingt ein GANZ bestimmtes Feature haben. Das kann auch ruhig mATX sein, die sind nicht schlechter, haben halt weniger Steckplätze - aber wer baut schon mehr als ne Grafikkarte und maximal noch ne Soundkarte ein? Und beim RAM müsste es an sich genug DDR4-2133 geben, wo 16GB unter 80€ kosten. Und der Kühler ist wie gesagt too much, da kannst du zB einen EKL Brocken ECO oder Be quiet Pure Rock nehmen.


----------



## svd (3. November 2016)

Wie, einen 2500K im Gehäuse, aber kein Übertakter? Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. 

Persönlich würde ich einfach bis AMDs Zen warten, bevor ich irgenwas am Rechner veränderte. Der langt doch sowieso noch für alles auf mindestens "hoch".
Am ehesten würde ich noch die Grafikkarte wechseln. Aber für "nur" FullHD und die Handvoll Titel die nicht auf "Ultra" laufen? Naja.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Wie, einen 2500K im Gehäuse, aber kein Übertakter? Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen.
> 
> Persönlich würde ich einfach bis AMDs Zen warten, bevor ich irgenwas am Rechner veränderte. Der langt doch sowieso noch für alles auf mindestens "hoch".
> Am ehesten würde ich noch die Grafikkarte wechseln. Aber für "nur" FullHD und die Handvoll Titel die nicht auf "Ultra" laufen? Naja.


 Also, GTX 1070 für 400€ wäre durchaus 35% schneller und würde auch bei den Games bzw. Detailmodi, die mehr als 4GB Grafik-RAM verlangen bzw empfehlen, im Vorteil sein.    aber ein moderner i7 kann in Games durchaus 40-50% schneller sein als der 2500k, allerdings letzterer bei Standardtakt.


----------



## svd (3. November 2016)

Schon, aber da bremst wohl die GTX970, bevor der Prozessor daran schuld ist.

Aber ich finde, dass wir uns wieder in einer komischen Zwischenphase befinden. Skylake bekommt ja schon bald seinen KabyLake-Refresh und Zen ist nicht mehr so weit weg, 
alsdass der 2500K inzwischen über Nacht zum unbrauchbaren Schrott würde. 

Solange man für die GTX970 noch 200€ bekommen kann, okay, warum nicht. Die 1070 befände sich damit effektiv weit unter 250€, quasi dem Sweet-Spot für eine neue Grafikkarte.
Der 2500K@stock würde ihr volles Potential natürlich nicht ausschöpfen können, aber bei FullHD... pff, wen juckt's.


----------



## Gareas (3. November 2016)

Danke erstmal für die konstruktiven Kommentare! Also eines Vorneweg, komplett unbrauchbar ist das aktuelle System natürlich nicht, es läuft halt wie von euch bereits erwähnt halt nicht mehr alles auf Ultra. ^^ Weiterer Hintergrund für meine Gedanken ist, dass mein altes Gehäuse (ca. 10 Jahre oder älter) durch diverse Schleppereien zu Lans und ein paar bedauerlicher "Unfälle" nicht mehr in wirklich gutem Zustand ist. Und daher dachte ich wenn ich mir schon mal ein neues hole und alles auseinander pflücken muss, dann bringe ich gleich die Innereien auf Vordermann. Gerade wenn zukünftig mal mit höheren Auflösungen gefahren werden soll. 

Die Xeon-Prozessoren hatte ich zugegeben nie auf dem Zettel da ich diese immer mit Servern in Verbindung gebracht habe. Aber grundsätzlich eine interessante Sache die ich mal überdenken werde genauso wie ein Upgrade auf die 1070. 

Bezüglich des 2500K, wie weit kann man den denn gefahrlos übertakten? Und kann man das einfach übers BIOS machen? Sorry für die doofen Frage aber mit dem Thema hab ich mich noch nie befasst. 

Zu Gehäuse, es mag zwar günstigere Alternativen geben, aber das Ding hat es mir einfach angetan, da gebe ich auch gerne 20€ mehr aus als nötig.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

Hast du denn ein Mainboard mit Z-Chipsatz? 

Wenn du oft zu LANs gehst, könnte wiederum ein Wechsel vlt doch sinnvoll sein und im Zuge dessen dann ein kleines feines Gehäuse, welches man leichter tragen kann.


----------



## Gareas (3. November 2016)

Mein Mainbord hat einen P67 Chip, es handelt sich um das hier: ASRock P67 Pro3 B3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel

Aur LAN's gehe ich schon seit 3 Jahren nich mehr, aber inzwischen nervt mich das Gehäuse nur noch. ^^ Zukünftig wird es auch nicht mehr durch die gegen getragen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

Gareas schrieb:


> Mein Mainbord hat einen P67 Chip, es handelt sich um das hier: ASRock P67 Pro3 B3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel
> 
> Aur LAN's gehe ich schon seit 3 Jahren nich mehr, aber inzwischen nervt mich das Gehäuse nur noch. ^^ Zukünftig wird es auch nicht mehr durch die gegen getragen.



also, mit dem Board kannst du nicht übertakten. Und wenn das Gehäuse Dir gefällt, nimm es ruhig. Hier wäre noch ein Special mit ner Marktübersicht, du kannst ja da auch mal die Gehäuse von 60 bis 90 Euro durchgehen, ob da auch ne Alternative dabei ist Heimat für Hardware - PC-Gehäuse Tipps und Marktübersicht


Und zum Xeon: die Xeons SIND an sich server-CPUs, aber beim Sockel 1155 und 1150 braucht man keine speziellen Server-Boards, und manche Modelle wie eben der 1231 v3 sind zudem so günstig, dass sie eine gute Wahl sind, weil sie bis auf eine fehlende eigene Grafikeinheit quasi identisch zu den teureren Core i7 sind. Beim neuen Sockel 1151 wiederum lohnt es sich nicht, weil man da doch wieder spezielle Serverboards braucht, so dass der immer noch vorhandene Preisvorteil verpufft: ein Xeon 1230 v5 zB ist fast so schnell wie ein i7-6700 und kostet 30€ weniger, aber das allerbilligste passende Board kostet 110€, und für den i7-6700 reicht ein Board für 70-80€ aus.


----------



## svd (3. November 2016)

I moa scho, dass der P67-Chipsatz das Übertakten per Multiplikator unterstützt.


----------



## Gareas (3. November 2016)

Habs gerade mal gegoogelt, der P67 lässt sich übertakten, der H67 nicht. Deshalb habe ich damals auch das Mainboard genommen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

Gareas schrieb:


> Habs gerade mal gegoogelt, der P67 lässt sich übertakten, der H67 nicht. Deshalb habe ich damals auch das Mainboard genommen.


 ach so, kann sein - P gibt es heutzutage nicht mehr. Also, probieren kannst du das dann, solltest aber nen Kühler für 35€ oder mehr nutzen.


----------



## Gareas (4. November 2016)

Habe mal etwas gegoogelt und die neue KabyLake Generation für den Desktop soll wohl im Januar kommen. Habt Ihr Erfahrungswerte mit dem Preisverfall der Vorgängergeneration bei erscheinen des Nachfolgers? Derzeit liegt dienDifferenz zwischen i7 6700 und dem Xeon ja bei ca 50€. 

Bezüglich des Lüfters, meiner hat damals glaube ich 40€ oder so gekostet. Da er ziemlich Massiv aussieht soll der wohl reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2016)

Gareas schrieb:


> Habe mal etwas gegoogelt und die neue KabyLake Generation für den Desktop soll wohl im Januar kommen. Habt Ihr Erfahrungswerte mit dem Preisverfall der Vorgängergeneration bei erscheinen des Nachfolgers? Derzeit liegt dienDifferenz zwischen i7 6700 und dem Xeon ja bei ca 50€.


 einen "Preisverfall" gab es seit Jahren nicht mehr. Als Sockel 1150 neu rauskam, wurden die alten 1155er nicht günstiger, und die neuen 1150er waren ein wenig teuer, aber entsprechen auch etwas schneller. Und beim Sockel 1150 vs 1151 ist sogar noch "krasser": da kosten die neuen CPUs quasi gleichviel wie die alten, gleichschnellen. Der Xeon 1230 und 1231 für den Sockel 1150 ist da ein Sonderfall, der ist aber nicht wegen der neuen CPus billiger geworden, sondern der war schon immer 50-70€ günstiger als ein gleichschneller i7 für ebenfalls Sockel 1150, also als der i7-4770 und 4790



> Bezüglich des Lüfters, meiner hat damals glaube ich 40€ oder so gekostet. Da er ziemlich Massiv aussieht soll der wohl reichen.


 jo, wichtig ist halt: immer mal ne Stufe hochschalten und dann erst testen. Nicht direkt auf zB 4,2GHz gehen, nur weil du irgendwo gelesen hast, dass einer 4,2GHz geschafft hat


----------



## Gareas (5. November 2016)

Ok ich tendiere jetzt zum Xeon, welchen Chipsatz beim Bord sollte man da nehmen? Oder ist das egal?

Bei der 1070 überlege ich noch, aber die 970 gehen tatsächlich noch für um die 180€ weg. Gibt es hier große Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern? Die Preise unterscheiden sich hier teilweise um bis zu 60€.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2016)

Gareas schrieb:


> Ok ich tendiere jetzt zum Xeon, welchen Chipsatz beim Bord sollte man da nehmen? Oder ist das egal?


 der 1231 v3 passt nur auf 1150. 




> Bei der 1070 überlege ich noch, aber die 970 gehen tatsächlich noch für um die 180€ weg. Gibt es hier große Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern? Die Preise unterscheiden sich hier teilweise um bis zu 60€.


 bei gleichem Takt sind nur die Kühler der Unterschied, ansonsten vlt halt noch Service FALLS mal sein sollte.


----------



## Gareas (5. November 2016)

Zum Board, ich meinte nicht den Sockel sondern den Chipsatz vom Bord. Du sagtes bei Sockel 1155 sollte man einen B150 Chip nehmen.


----------



## svd (5. November 2016)

Naja, wie gesagt, einen Prozessortausch hielte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für verfrüht. Falls dir die Leistung echt nicht mehr langt, lies dich mal ein, wie du den 2500K moderat übertaktest. 
Einen ordentlichen Kühler scheinst du ja zu haben, 4Ghz dürften drin sein. (Das sind immerhin rechnerische 20% mehr Takt, muss sich natürlich nicht 1:1 auf Spielleistung übertragen lassen.)

Wenn es wirklich, ganz unbedingt, eine neue Basis sein muss, nun, zum Spielen ist der Haswell Xeon-E3-1231v3 schon gut. Persönlich würde ich aber mindestens eine Architektur auslassen,
bevor ich den Prozessor wechselte. Dann lieber gleich auf Skylake gehen. (Aber, nochmal, vor AMDs Vega einen (noch) nicht-übertakteten 2500K austauschen... ich weiß nicht... Bauchweh...)

Ein Wechsel auf eine GTX1070 ist vertretbar. Die Preisunterschiede kommen hauptsächlich wegen der Taktraten zusammen. Die teueren Karten sind ab Werk, unterschiedlich stark, übertaktet.
Dann gibt es noch ein paar Hersteller, die diesen Premium-Flair (MSI, ASUS...) haben und sich das kräftig bezahlen lassen. Fairerweise muss erwähnt werden, dass deren Karten dafür im 
Wiederverkauf auch noch mehr bringen.

Persönlich würde ich nicht mehr als 450€ für eine GTX1070 ausgeben wollen, wo sich etwa eine Gainward Phantom-GS, Palit Super-Jetstream oder Zotac Amp! eingependelt haben.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2016)

Gareas schrieb:


> Zum Board, ich meinte nicht den Sockel sondern den Chipsatz vom Bord. Du sagtes bei Sockel 1155 sollte man einen B150 Chip nehmen.


 also, für den Xeon 1231 v3 wäre ein H97-Board gut. Die gibt es so ab 65-70€, mehr als 90€ braucht es nicht kosten. 

Zb das hier Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das hat auch gleich 3 Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter 4Pin, plus den für den CPU-Lüfter.


----------

